# jEnesisDS 0.6



## Urza (Jan 27, 2008)

*jEnesisDS 0.6*
Genesis emulator




The popular Genesis emulator by Lordus has received an update. Updates in this version include optimizations that should lead to speed boosts, the addition of sound, and hopefully higher compatibility. Download and full changelog below.

[title:Changelog]- Custom Z80 ASM core implemented.
- Custom YM2612 and PSG emulation, running on the ARM7. So there is sound now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Many parts rewritten. Speed without Z80 core should be quite a bit faster for most games.
- Idle-loop detection completely rewritten. Shouldn't break any games anymore. Therefore the option to disable it was taken out.
- Some changes to the HW renderer. Some glitches should be gone, others were probably introduced. Will be rewritten for the next version.
- Tweaked H-Int auto detection, so less games should need the "ON" option to boot now.
- Mode-Button added (L+R+Start)
- Skipped option screen at startup, so you get directly into the game selection.




Download



Source


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jan 27, 2008)

Sound support is amazing.  Props to Lordus.


----------



## Jax (Jan 27, 2008)

SOUND!?

Sooo getting this...


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow!? Sound in this version!? Finally I can enjoy Sonic and Streets of Rage at its max!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sound! Just tried this and it's bloody amazing! Sonic & Knuckles runs pretty much perfectly with sound! Finally! Portable Mega Drive games! (Nomad doesn't count) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just donated a fiver to the author.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just as I managed to kick my Phantasy Star 4 habit (or move it to the xbox).

It will have to wait though as I am falling asleep in my chair.


----------



## Jax (Jan 28, 2008)

Too bad Sonic 3 & Knuckles and SOnic 3D Blast don't work...


----------



## m3rox (Jan 28, 2008)

I wet myself when I saw this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not really, but damn if this isn't a nice update


----------



## noONE (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been waiting for sound support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great work!


----------



## Verocity (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes! Go Genesis!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know what to say. Life is finally getting good, I might make it another year now.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(PizzaPasta @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> I don't know what to say. Life is finally getting good, *I might make it another year now.*



whoa whoa whoa, easy there tiger, this emu is good, but it's not THAT good


----------



## Rayder (Jan 28, 2008)

Yay!  Now I have my Sonic games on the go! And with sound! W00T!


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Jan 28, 2008)

Whoa, sound?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Only reason I've been holding out on this is because of that,  wewtness.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(PizzaPasta @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what to say. Life is finally getting good, *I might make it another year now.*
> ...




All I'm saying is that I can play El Viento anywhere I want. Do I need another reason to live?


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey, does anyone know the phone number so I can get the blood code in Mortal Kombat?


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 28, 2008)

GameFAQs said:
			
		

> *Blood Code:*
> At the story line screen, press: A, B, A, C, A, B, B.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> GameFAQs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I was making a joke about how you used to have to call a 900 number when the game came out so you could get the code... nevermind, I'm old!


----------



## superkrm (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(PizzaPasta @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > GameFAQs said:
> ...



i remember those days


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone tested Shining Force II yet? I'm dieing to play it on DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know it worked with out sound on earlier versions.

Thanks for the new release


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 28, 2008)

Whoa, all my christmases have came at once!!! 

And I was just getting into lameboy as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aladdin soundtrack FTW!


----------



## berlinka (Jan 28, 2008)

SSSSuperb! Definitely going to try this tonight!


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 28, 2008)

hmmm.. am I the only one that cant get jEnesis to run any games? 
I put a couple of .bin files in, but when I select the game I want to run, it says "loading: " but then it goes back the orignal screen... no games will load. 

Should I have a differnt filetype? i dont understand.. 
thanks


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> hmmm.. am I the only one that cant get jEnesis to run any games?


Yup.

All of my genesis roms are named xxxxxx.gen, but jEnesisDS says the rom type is bin. I haven't tested that many games yet (maybe fifteen), but all of them have worked so far. One of them did require me to fiddle with the emulator settings before it worked.

What games did you try?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm.. am I the only one that cant get jEnesis to run any games?
> ...


Sweet! I got my first game to work... aladdin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tried sonic and knuckles 3, and sonic and knuckles 2... all bin files, no luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aladdin however is also a bin file, and great success!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm.. i might have to look for another rom provider, I havnt found any that are named .gen 

thanks for the help


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 28, 2008)

Sonic and Knuckles doesn't work. AFAIK, any game over 3MB won't work.

As for the .gen vs .bin thing, it's probably just a filename; the contents of the files are probably the same.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Sonic and Knuckles doesn't work. AFAIK, and game over 3MB won't work.


oh, that would be why. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow sound! Was this the one that won't let you resize the screen? Has that been changed in the versions before? Can't really remember the version I tried.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sonic & Knuckles works great for me guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As does every game I've tried so far!


----------



## tjas (Jan 28, 2008)

This works really well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even Sonic and Knuckles!


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hadrian:* You can scale the screen vertically, but not horizontally. According to the author, there is no way to scale the screen horizontally with the hardware renderer in the display mode that the emulator needs to use.

Unscaled Genesis games look really nice on the DSL. I hate having the edges of the screen cut off, but most 15 year old Genesis game look better than most current DS games when they aren't scaled down.


*Shaun:* I didn't actually test S&K, I just read that it didn't work. Maybe it works by itself, but not in combination with other Sonic roms. I'll test it.


*Edit:* I tested S&K, S&K with Sonic 1, S&K with Sonic 2, and S&K with Sonic 3. S&K loaded and ran just fine. S&K with Sonic 1 loaded, but it just gave me a splash screen with various Sonic characters that had "NO WAY!" scrolling across the top (I can't remember if this is normal or not). S&K with Sonic 2 and 3 failed to load at all, probably because they are both over 3MB.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah sonic and knuckles by itself works awesomely, aswell as sonic and knuckles + sonic 1. But as soon as you get the sonic and knuckles 2 and 3 rom it doesnt want to work. 

but who cares when you have sound!!!!!


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 28, 2008)

Is S&K + Sonic 1 supposed to actually do something? It just taunted me with the "NO WAY!" screen.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2008)

Heh I remember stacking sonic and game genies up but I did that one already. Yeah sonic 1 did nothing with the S&K other than the screen as I recall.

As for Aladdin was it not ported to both the SNES and GBA?

Now I am awake and running around it looks like it is time to test.


----------



## Flooded (Jan 28, 2008)

I need some game suggestions other than sonic games which I already have.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Heh I remember stacking sonic and game genies up but I did that one already. Yeah sonic 1 did nothing with the S&K other than the screen as I recall.
> 
> As for Aladdin was it not ported to both the SNES and GBA?
> 
> Now I am awake and running around it looks like it is time to test.


The SNES & GBA Aladdin was by Capcom and was a bit different and not as good for me.

The Megadrive/Genesis one was by Virgin, they also ported it to many other systems but the only one on a Nintendo console was the GBC game.  They also did many other great Disney games, shame they're not around to do them instead of THQ. Try Jungle Book or Lion King.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Heh I remember stacking sonic and game genies up but I did that one already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=36336


----------



## Jax (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Is S&K + Sonic 1 supposed to actually do something? It just taunted me with the "NO WAY!" screen.



Press A + B + C at the same time.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Press A + B + C at the same time.


My DS doesn't have a "C" button! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, I remember being really impressed by those "3D" bonus stages back when the Genesis vs. SNES war was really hot.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> The SNES & GBA Aladdin was by Capcom and was a bit different and not as good for me.
> 
> The Megadrive/Genesis one was by Virgin, they also ported it to many other systems but the only one on a Nintendo console was the GBC game.Â They also did many other great Disney games, shame they're not around to do them instead of THQ. Try Jungle Book or Lion King.



It was many years since I played the megadrive version when I played the others so the differences did not strike me. As for the other ports you mentioned the entire reason I learnt DOS commands in the first place was for junglebook (that and primary school existed on old BT machines not able to do much else).

@Destructobot I vaguely recall that picture, I suppose the difference was mine worked. I also just remembered the hack to add knuckles in (moves and everything) link below.

Game suggestions that thread took most of them (except perhaps phantasy star 3, I did not like that one). Also 1,2 and 3 appeared on the GBA although the sound was slightly tweaked.

Here is my list of roms I have for the xbox emus (the sonic 1 version is a hack), a good deal of these appeared on the GBA though:
Golden Axe (JUE) (REV 01) [h1].bin
Golden Axe II (JUE) [!].bin
Ninja Gaiden (JUE) [b1].bin
Phantasy Star II (UE) (REV 02) [o1].bin
phantasy_star4.bin
Revenge of Shinobi, The (JUE) (REV 01) [R-USA][!].bin
Shining Force (U) [o2].bin
Shining in the Darkness (U) [!].bin
Shinobi 3 - Return of the Ninja Master (U) [!].bin
Sonic 1 Spindash.bin
Sonic and Knuckles & Sonic 1 (JUE) [!].bin
Sonic and Knuckles & Sonic 2 (JUE) [!].bin
Sonic and Knuckles & Sonic 3 (JUE) [!].bin
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (JUE) [!].bin
Sonic the Hedgehog 3 (U) [!].bin
Streets of Rage (JUE) (REV 00) [!].bin
Streets of Rage 2 (JE) [!].bin
Streets of Rage 3 (U) [!].bin
Sword of Vermilion (U) [!].bin
Zombies (ate my neighbours) (E) [!].bin


Also if you like old RPGs the genesis had some fantastic ones and their have been many translations lately (the SNES has been largely done now)
Hacks (normally hard mode and the like):
http://www.romhacking.net/?genre=&platform...&title=&author=
Translations:
http://www.romhacking.net/?genre=&platform...&title=&author=


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> @Destructobot I vaguely recall that picture, I suppose the difference was mine worked.


You probably didn't use two copies of Sonic & Knuckles, a 32X, a Power Base Converter, and a cleaning kit.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 28, 2008)

I remember sega had a game called "Ggolden axe" or something.
Was it for Sega genesis?

edit: LOL nevermind, just read it above. Cool, gonna try it out.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 28, 2008)

Golden Axe was an arcade game, but it was ported to just about every Sega system.


----------



## Flooded (Jan 28, 2008)

Is their anyway to patch game genie codes into a rom?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 28, 2008)

WOOOT!
GRREAT!
Playing classic sonic after about 10 years. xD
Coudnt find golden axe, but am happy to play classic sonic anywayz.


----------



## Keitaro Urashima (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for releasing it, Lordus. It works on R4DS too.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Flooded19 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Is their anyway to patch game genie codes into a rom?


Yes: http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5974


----------



## Flooded (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Flooded19 @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Is their anyway to patch game genie codes into a rom?
> > Yes: http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5974



Thank you very much.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 28, 2008)

Does it hav "Real time save" function? Or does it save? I cant remember saving on the real sega(well I was 5-6 years old at that time..)
Anywayz, great job. Dont know what to play, classic jungle book or classic sonic


----------



## puff1983 (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone remember Comix Zone?  Dammit, my woman took my DS today.  Guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(puff1983 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Does anyone remember Comix Zone?Â Dammit, my woman took my DS today.Â Guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow.


Yah, I think my cousine used to play it.

Topic:
Is there any way to change the button controls?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Does it hav "Real time save" function? Or does it save? I cant remember saving on the real sega(well I was 5-6 years old at that time..)
> Anywayz, great job. Dont know what to play, classic jungle book or classic sonic


2 state save slots per game


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Does it hav "Real time save" function? Or does it save?
> Save states are supported. Touch one of the save slot buttons on the bottom screen. I don't know about in-game saves, but I would expect them to be supported.
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Smuff (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(puff1983 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Does anyone remember Comix Zone?Â Dammit, my woman took my DS today.Â Guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow.


Damn right - Excellent game for its time


----------



## PBC (Jan 28, 2008)

Woot first game I will try on this is Toe Jam and Earl. Cause I just couldn't bring myself to play that game without sound.
BOOGY BOOGY BOOGGY


----------



## Flooded (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm having some trouble patching the rom. Does it need to be in a certain format? Its a .bin file.

Picture:


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(puff1983 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Does anyone remember Comix Zone?Â Dammit, my woman took my DS today.Â Guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow.


Hell yeah awesome game, GBA port was pretty good too.

Also if anyone is looking for a game to play, get Ristar Sonic Teams best game in my opinion.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it hav "Real time save" function? Or does it save? I cant remember saving on the real sega(well I was 5-6 years old at that time..)
> ...


YAY!
Thats great!


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 28, 2008)

Now screw you SEGA....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We don`t need that Sonic Collection for DS anymore   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sonic on the go


----------



## Loginer (Jan 28, 2008)

I still remember when a Genesis emulator with sound on the DS was considered completely impossible. These emulators keep getting better and better... :3


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 28, 2008)

This is one kick-ass release. A Genesis emulator with sound on the DS is overkill. Time to cut the chit chat and try this baby out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for the heads up Urza


----------



## Killermech (Jan 28, 2008)

Sound... this just made my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I never actually owned a genesis and I remember making a note of good games for the previous releases.
However I got a new comp and stuff like that was lost unfortunely. So could someone please recommend me some must play / good games?


----------



## Soopy (Jan 28, 2008)

i can finally play sonic with sound...no longer do i have to make my own jumping sounds and collecting rings...


----------



## dualscreenman (Jan 28, 2008)

Sound is half the nostalgia! Go jEnesisDS!!


----------



## pika3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Sound... this just made my day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should try 

Gunstar Heroes
Sonic the Hedgehog series (Play three and S&K together instead of playing them separately) 
Streets of rage series (If you're going to play part three then play Bare Knuckle 3 instead)
The Rocket knight series (Rocket knight adventures and sparker)
Micheal Jackson's Moonwalk (I think thats the name)

All I can think of right now.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jan 28, 2008)

I was excited to see sound on the changelog, but Shadowrun doesn't play well at all. I can get the outside environment to come up with minimal artifacts, but the inventory/stat/dialog screens are all a jumbled mess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a brighter note, Shining Force seems to run perfectly.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jan 28, 2008)

*double post, sorry*


----------



## XeroRestraint (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> So could someone please recommend me some must play / good games?



Phantasy Star II
Ghouls & Ghosts
Mickey Mouse & the Castle of Illusion
Quackshot starring Donald Duck
Fatal Rewind
Alex Kidd in the Enchanted Castle
Shining Force
Strider
Valis III


----------



## berlinka (Jan 28, 2008)

This release is amazing! It runs most games I tried at full speed WITH sound!
(probably some minor glitches here and there, but totally playable)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Soopy @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> i can finally play sonic with sound...no longer do i have to make my own jumping sounds and collecting rings...



Hare dare you omit the "wong" shield.


----------



## TheNeck (Jan 28, 2008)

Man this sucks, I  didn't bring my DS to work today, only my PSP, now I have to wait till I get home to check it out.


----------



## Killermech (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks pika3000 and XeroRestraint.
I'll make sure to try them out


----------



## cutterjohn (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Sound! Just tried this and it's bloody amazing! Sonic & Knuckles runs pretty much perfectly with sound! Finally! Portable Mega Drive games! (Nomad doesn't count)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually in the 90s in North America Sega sold a portable genesis sytem that used the full size genesis carts.  I'd hazard a guess that they must've also sold it in Europe...

[EDIT]
Did a quick google just to make sure, and yes, there was one and it was called the Nomad.  I even kind of sort of remember the name now...
[/EDIT]


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 28, 2008)

Shame it doesn't run Sonic 3 & Knuckles.
On the bright side, besides the intro, Gunstar Heroes runs practically perfectly which is all I need right now.

Makes me wonder why developers these days use those washed out and blurry sprites in new 2D games when the late SNES/Genisis age styled 2D looks a lot better...in my opinion anyway.

[EDIT]

@cutterjohn: I hope you realize that in the very quote you uh...quoted...shaun says the Nomad doesn't count.


----------



## noONE (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome! 
I tried that old Michael Jackson Moonwalk game,  it's.. so weird ^^ 
remember playing it a bit when i was younger, just wanted to try it again.
now, off to Sonic 1,2, and 3 , WITH SOUND 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oh.. and


QUOTE(cutterjohn @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sound! Just tried this and it's bloody amazing! Sonic & Knuckles runs pretty much perfectly with sound! Finally! Portable Mega Drive games! (Nomad doesn't count)
> ...



Read Shaunjs post again , i think.. he mentioned the Nomad there


----------



## Flooded (Jan 28, 2008)

So there is a 3mb file limit on roms that can be played?


----------



## Bitbyte (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice. Perfect Genesis emulation was the reason I got a GP2X. I hope this is (or will be) as good as that


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Jan 29, 2008)

This is probably something really stupid to ask, but is it possible, in some future release, (again I'm just asking if it is possible, not if it's included in the present build), to have multiplayer? I think I read some thread about how its impossible to do wireless mutiplayer on emulators because the DS hardware can't handle it? Man it would be so friggin cool playing Gunstar Heroes multiplayer on this. *goes and finds more games to play on this*


----------



## TheNeck (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome program, so far its played about 10 games ive tried perfectly except Mortal Kombat 3 and Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 will not load.


----------



## Scathraax (Jan 29, 2008)

Is it possible to run .sms files on here?
(I assume so, but this is the first I've tried JEnesis on my DS)

If not I'll have to hunt down the .gen files instead.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 29, 2008)

QUOTE(ZML @ Jan 29 2008 said:


> Is it possible to run .sms files on here?
> (I assume so, but this is the first I've tried JEnesis on my DS)
> 
> If not I'll have to hunt down the .gen files instead.



You do know that sms = Sega Master System, right?  Not Sega Genesis/Mega Drive.


----------



## Scathraax (Jan 29, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> You do know that sms = Sega Master System, right?Â Not Sega Genesis/Mega Drive.


Oh shoot..
I shoulda caught that.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for correcting me!


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 29, 2008)

If you want to play Master System games on the DS, check out DSMasterPlus.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 29, 2008)

Who would believe that Genesis emulation with sound in full speed is possible? Awesome!

Also those of you asking for recommended games, I recommend you Flink. It's a great platformer with beautiful graphics. I think it was developed by Psygnosis.


----------



## dockyd (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I've been following the emulation scene for 10 years now and I remember the KGEN Genesis emulator coming out on the PC. I thought that was an amazing achievement.
But this really is an unbelievable achievement. I never thought we would see a Genesis emulator with sound on the DS. Well done to all those involved.
I have just been trying Splatterhouse 3, Spiderman, Batman ans Sonic 2 and they all seem to work great.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 29, 2008)

That DSMasterPlus thing sounds really good, there were a couple mentionable games for the master system. Shame I cant read the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other worthy genesis games are Rock 'n' Roll Racing and Miro Machines 2 turbo tournament


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 29, 2008)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Jan 29 2008 said:


> That DSMasterPlus thing sounds really good, there were a couple mentionable games for the master system. Shame I cant read the site


http://translate.google.com/translate?u=ht...n&hl=en&ie=UTF8


----------



## test84 (Jan 29, 2008)

oh, so FINALLY he released it to public.
I had this version for a long time but wasnt allowed to talk about it.

Cool that you guys enjoy it but I dont since most of my favourites still are mutes with this emu.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 29, 2008)

I found quite a few games that just don't boot or don't play correctly:
Double Dragon (all of them) no boot
George Foreman boxing - no boot
Boxing Legends of the Ring - no boot
Road Rash (all of them.....goofed graphics)


Maybe I just didn't dork around with the settings correctly, or those games just don't work.  If anyone got the Double Dragon games to work....how?

Still, I have my Sonic games, and Turrican and Mega Turrican   appear to  work, so I'm happy. Turrican whoops the bejeebers out of Megaman, IMO.

To be honest, I never even bothered to try jEnesisDS until this release.  I can't stand to play games without sound.  This emu is WAY better than I expected. While the sound isn't perfect, it's good enough to give me that nostalgic feeling.


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 29, 2008)

This emu is awesome. I'm going to try General Chaos


----------



## Lordus_ (Jan 29, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jan 29 2008 said:


> oh, so FINALLY he released it to public.
> I had this version for a long time but wasnt allowed to talk about it.
> 
> Cool that you guys enjoy it but I dont since most of my favourites still are mutes with this emu.
> ...




I have to look into the games not working. Double Dragon is very timing sensitive and i had a hard time getting it working on the Java version at first, too. George Foreman and Boxing Legends work for me, with H-Int set to "ON". This helps many games that don't boot otherwise, like Story of Thor, for example. (That's why this is also stated in the readme, but who reads them anyway)

Road Rash, like many EA games unfortunately uses the 128 tile wide background mode, which doesn't natively exist on the DS.  Finding a way around this is problematic, but i'll see if there is any.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 29, 2008)

Lordus, you rock. This is my new favorite DS app.


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 29, 2008)

Fucking shaweeeeeet! Thanks a ton, Lordus!!!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 29, 2008)

Havin problems with loading. Its glitchy after you load the game. Then when i die, screen is fine(Jungle Book).


----------



## Lordus_ (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess then you just have to die more often. No seriously, there are some issues with the hardware renderer, that are not easy to solve, but hopefully i will manage to for the next version. I just spent SO much time on the sound part and everything involved to make faster, to still be playable with sound, that i didn't really have time to work a lot on other things.
Sometimes, when the screen gets corrupted, it helps to turn the option "Force update" off, go into the game, turn it on again and finally continue playing (fixes for example Kidd Chameleon, Viewpoint).


----------



## victorlammy (Jan 30, 2008)

I will try the v0.6 tonight! so exited to see it is out! GREAT WORK Lordus!!!!!!!YOU R MY HERO!


----------



## Browncoat1984 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yay! FINALLY a Genesis emulator with sound! I just loaded it up and I love it, played through the original Sonic and it plays great. Soooo...now that I can finally REALLY enjoy Genesis games on my DS, anybody got any suggestions as to what games are great on the Genesis that I can put on my DS (I'm not as familiar with the Genesis library as I should be).


----------



## test84 (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(pika3000 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog series (Play three and S&K together instead of playing them separately)
> 
> 
> could you explain it more? what did u mean by playing them together? parallely?
> ...


correct name is Sparkster.


----------



## pika3000 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I meant playing them with the carts attached as S&K has an expansion port on top which you can put Sonic 3 into, the rom site usually list it as sonic 3 and sonic & knuckles I think.


----------



## test84 (Jan 30, 2008)

wow, could you please explain about that? what happens and how thats possible to do with jEnesisDS?


----------



## victorlammy (Jan 30, 2008)

Tried the new v0.6 last night, pretty awesome. 
But the sound is not very nice, with a lot of glitches. Is there any space to improve that? or it is just too hard for DS... Is it possible to use the extra ram from slot2 to help with the emulator? or it is already implemented?
And the Double Dragon 3 is not running, I have tried play with those settings, no luck.
Would be cool to see the whole image instead of being cut on both sides. 
PSP could be a better hardware for MD games emulator maybe. BUT still, it is already very good to have MD games on DS with sound!!


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 30, 2008)

test84: The Sonic & Knuckles cart had another cartridge port on the top (like a Game Genie). You could plug other sonic games into it and play them with new features, like playing as Knuckles instead of Sonic.

There are roms of S&K with various other sonic games plugged into it, but most of them currently won't work in jEnesisDS (the roms ar too big).


----------



## test84 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thnx bot.
I've read that there were mini games unlockable with this feature too.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(victorlammy @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> Tried the new v0.6 last night, pretty awesome.
> But the sound is not very nice, with a lot of glitches. Is there any space to improve that? or it is just too hard for DS... Is it possible to use the extra ram from slot2 to help with the emulator? or it is already implemented?
> And the Double Dragon 3 is not running, I have tried play with those settings, no luck.
> Would be cool to see the whole image instead of being cut on both sides.
> ...


Vertical scaling is easy - just skip some scanlines.  Horizontal scaling is not.  If you must have horizontal scaling, hunt down the "software renderer" version of v0.4a, as that allows you to scale both vertically and horizontally with two different blending methods to get the graphics looking better.  Don't expect fullspeed without frameskip in the software renderer version though.


----------



## victorlammy (Jan 31, 2008)

Dear DanTheManMS:
Thank you for your awesome reply with thorough details, that is a reply to the maximum awesomeness! And I am very anticipating to the next release now.
Again, your reply is highly appreciated! 
Yours 
Vic


----------



## test84 (Jan 31, 2008)

its been about/more than 3 weeks that I had this release so the next one should not be that far.


----------



## duderoo (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone know how to enable 6 button pad detection? I loaded up Street Fighter 2 Championship Edition and it only detects a 3 button controller. I believe it detected a 6 button pad in previous versions. Maybe this is a bug from adding the mode button (L+R+Start)?


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 31, 2008)

I can use all 6 buttons in SF2 if I just start a game, but if I go into the options menu it thinks I have a 3 button pad plugged in so I can't sett the buttons the way I like them.


----------



## Lordus_ (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> its been about/more than 3 weeks that I had this release so the next one should not be that far.



I'll say it one more time.. No you didn't. The version you had was much less advanced, about 2 months old and did not have any Z80 emulation, so just sound for a few selected games. The released version was finished on the release day and nobody has seen it before. If you didn't try the released version, maybe you should, and compare them


----------



## rest0re (Jan 31, 2008)

Lordus, I hope you keep developing your emulator. It's awesome. I hope someday someone can make proper Atari ST emulator coz it almost have similar hardware


----------



## Danieluz (Feb 1, 2008)

Lordus is the greatest!! :god:


----------



## knocturnal (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic


----------



## Opium (Feb 1, 2008)

Lordus_, excellent work with the latest release. Your work really is appreciate! Megadrive on the DS AND sound is a dream come true. The emulator runs very very well.


----------



## test84 (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Lordus_ @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > its been about/more than 3 weeks that I had this release so the next one should not be that far.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Danieluz (Feb 1, 2008)

As far as Im concerned, the only stuff missing now is, better games compatibility and screen stretch with no frame loss.. now that would make me happy for a long time


----------



## Shidori (Feb 1, 2008)

If by "screen stretch" you mean horizontal scaling, Lordus already said it's just NOT POSSIBLE... If you guys just take a look at read me files sometimes... Sorry i'm just tired of people asking this, let him work on more important things, i think he know better than anyone the remaining problems in his own emulator!

I believe that if he concentrates on removing most of the glitches and improving speed, it will be perfect; spending time trying to find a way to scale (knowing it will be very hard or impossible, plus their's still a lot of issues to resolve) makes no sense at all.


----------



## Danieluz (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Shidori @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> If by "screen stretch" you mean horizontal scaling, Lordus already said it's just NOT POSSIBLE...



Actually I use to read the readme's ... I just assumed it was possible, since it was done on the SW emulator... My bad


----------



## drock360 (Feb 1, 2008)

YES! This was keeping me from using jEnesis. I can play Sonic in all its glory!


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 2, 2008)

Is it possible to have an option to zoom out so that we see the whole screen? I don't mean stretching.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been playing with this today, Lordus you are indeed a coding hero!


----------



## DanTheManMS (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Is it possible to have an option to zoom out so that we see the whole screen? I don't mean stretching.


Coding-wise I imagine it's the same thing as horizontal scaling.


----------



## test84 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(DanTheManMS @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to have an option to zoom out so that we see the whole screen? I don't mean stretching.
> ...



I think he wasts something that SCUMMDS already does. so its possible but maybe not with the power performance that jEnesis consumes.


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DanTheManMS @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...



Exactly. But it doesn't have to be on two screens like ScummVM. A zoom function for the one screen would be sufficient. Two screens like ScummVM would be even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, great work Lordus


----------



## m3rox (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmm, perhaps we could get an option to play the emulator sideways, like how Ninja Gaiden DS or Brain Age play?  That would surely allow for the entire screen to be displayed, right?


----------



## tisti (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Hmm, perhaps we could get an option to play the emulator sideways, like how Ninja Gaiden DS or Brain Age play?Â That would surely allow for the entire screen to be displayed, right?








 And how would you control it?


----------



## m3rox (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(tisti @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, perhaps we could get an option to play the emulator sideways, like how Ninja Gaiden DS or Brain Age play?Â That would surely allow for the entire screen to be displayed, right?
> ...



Obviously you would use the buttons


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(tisti @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...



That's the D-Pad sorted, what would you use for A-C and X-Z?


----------



## sarah3585 (Jun 23, 2008)

What are the files it can read. The ROMs that I have are .bin 2.cpgz and it doesn't read it.


----------

